# Millipede Cage



## m4illi17 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok so I just purchased two bumblebee millipedes and a baby AGB.
They will all be housed with my two millipedes I have currently:
some red African millipedes.

It's a 5 gallon tank, and I need to figure out how to get it warmer in there
for the baby AGB.  I can't find a lamp for the lid, so my next option is a heat
pad.

How do I put the heat pad on the tank without it burning the millipedes while 
it is on?  I don't know how much the 3 new ones will burrow, but the 2 I 
already have burrow ALL the time, so I would like to protect them from the 
heat pad.  

Also is there a substrate that's better than others for housing a baby AGB?

I'm trying to take as many precautions as I can with this baby so I can 
watch it grow up to its full length.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## NoS (Apr 12, 2009)

A 5 gallon will be a little hard to regulate, but as with most cases you want to offer a gradient. Not only will this allow for the critter to choose its temps but it will also allow you to learn a little about them as well.

What I suggest is of course having some sort of temp gauge as well as a humidity gauge, if you are new to this. 

Then I would suggest putting the heating pad under the tank but ONLY under one side. You might not even want it covering 50% of the bottom. You may find that you only want 10%. This is how the gauges can help.

You could put it on one side. But I suggest the bottom because also if you have enough dirt then there will be a gradient of temps throughout the height level as well.

The best substrate is an organic peat. Others may suggest a mixture with some fiber and or sand, but I jsut use organic Peat.

*Also you may want to consider getting a bigger tank.


----------



## m4illi17 (Apr 12, 2009)

I do have a 10 gallon tank that I can use, and the heat and humidity meters.

I'm not completely new to this, but I have never had a baby before so I guess it is new in a sense.

How deep should the peet be?  Also, can I still feed it lettuce and cucumbers and stuff?  Or does it need smaller food?

Any other tips or suggestions are appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 12, 2009)

Millipedes eat the substrate and peat has no food value. Consider getting this millipede book:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 12, 2009)

Depending on the AGB's size, I'd suggest keeping it in a seperate small tupperware-like container, with tiny holes drilled into it.   Also, it's usually best to put a heat pad on the side of the tank as opposed to the bottom (they burrow to get away from heat).  Just keep the tupperware container on the other side of the heat pad, near the tank.  It really only raises the temperature about 5 degrees, depending on size and such.  It's just a suggestion, since I don't like mixing millipede species together, and that way you can keep better track of it (be sure not to disturb it when it's burrowed!!  If you do while it's molting, it could kill it, and since it's a baby it'll be doing a lot of molting).

Also, my AGB's will not eat vegetables.  They just won't.  Some people have success with theirs eating cucumbers, greens, and such, but my guys ignore it completely.  Instead, they eat dead oak leaves that I gather up outside, then boil to kill off anything on them.  Mix it in the substrate.  Also, they eat their substrate as well, so an organic oak mulch or other hardwood (avoid softwood) works, or even aspen bedding mixed into the substrate works well.   My guys go through it all really fast, as well.  The oak leaves can be layered on top of the dirt.  


Quite honestly I never see my AGB's much, they are always burrowed, as are my bumblebee pedes.  They come out once in a great while, but it's rare.

/edit-   I should note that you should always monitor the temperature and humidity of the tanks/containers, especially if the heat pad isn't being regulated with a thermostat/rheostat.  I've NEVER had an issue with one overheating, but the risk is always there. 

Also, my suggestions are just that, suggestions.  Read up on the 'pedes and take in the advice of everyone, do what's best for you and your 'pedes!  What works for one person doesn't work for others.


----------



## m4illi17 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I have lots of oak trees around me so that shouldn't be a problem.

I was thinking earlier about putting the baby in a separate cage.

Just wondering: do I need to put something in the cage, on top of the heat pad so they don't burn themselves?  My mind just assumes that they would start going a different direction if the substrate got too hot, and they would never end up at the heat pad directly.

Also: How long will it take for the AGB to reach at least 6 or 7 inches?  (At this time it's barely an inch long...?)


----------



## m4illi17 (Apr 12, 2009)

Also,

How big to the bumblebee millipedes get?


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 13, 2009)

AGB take a couple years.  I have two 6 inchers who haven't molted in 7 months, but they're VERY active and eating.   Honestly, they may have molted during that time, but I almost never see them as they stay buried constantly (but when disturbed, they move fast).  

Bumblebees are a small species, around 3 inches?  Someone else may be able to answer better (I can't find my ruler right now, LOL).  

Here's a good reference for size.  Ignore my horribly weathered bakery hands.






While taking the photos yesterday, I found both a bumblebee pede molting, AND eggs! 






You can see the tiny egg on the lefthand side.  There are a few in there.  







As far as the heat pad is concerned, I've never really had issues with it ever heating up too much, but without a thermostat the threat is still there.   I believe some people stick their heat pads onto tiles, then stand the tiles up on the side of the tank instead, but I use both sides of the heat pads to heat up two tanks at once (and there's of course an inch or two of space between the tanks).

I'll go out today and get another ruler to properly measure everyone for you, so this post is more accurate.


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 13, 2009)

OK, the bumblebee 'pedes are around 2 inches length, I missed it by a whole inch, lol.


----------

